# Best Gaming Wireless Headset for PS4 & PC. Suggestions?



## LoWRiDeR82 (Dec 2, 2016)

Hi peeps,

I am interesting in buying a proper gaming headset.
The caveat is that I want it to be wireless and possibly not completely break the bank (say like Steelseries 840). Let's say around 150GBP.
Oh and it has to work 7.1 on PS4 Pro as well and not just on PC.

Any suggestions on what you think the best wireless gaming headset in terms of quality and bang for the buck is?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 2, 2016)

You need to be specific about your budget. Right now, we don't know if you mean the $300+ Steelseries 840 breaks your bank, or is comfortably within your budget. Or if you are willing to go higher.

That said, speakers have very subjective qualities that really have to be selected by the individual. This is probably more so with headsets, and even more so again with "surround sound" head sets since it is impossible to get real, discrete surround sound when all the speakers are on the sides of your head. This forces the surround aspects to be synthesized.

Do you want over the ear that seal out ambient noises? Or do want on the ear that let you still hear what is happening around you?


----------



## LoWRiDeR82 (Dec 2, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> You need to be specific about your budget. Right now, we don't know if you mean the $300+ Steelseries 840 breaks your bank, or is comfortably within your budget. Or if you are willing to go higher.
> 
> That said, speakers have very subjective qualities that really have to be selected by the individual. This is probably more so with headsets, and even more so again with "surround sound" head sets since it is impossible to get real, discrete surround sound when all the speakers are on the sides of your head. This forces the surround aspects to be synthesized.
> 
> Do you want over the ear that seal out ambient noises? Or do want on the ear that let you still hear what is happening around you?


good question, I updated the OT and added another little thing that I consider important


----------



## LoWRiDeR82 (Dec 2, 2016)

I was almost about to buy the Logitech G933 Artemis, however I realised that it won't work in Dolby 7.1 on PS4 as it doesn't have the mixbox and it only does 7.1 through PC Software


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks for updating your info. I am not a fan of headsets in general so I'm afraid I cannot offer further advice. But many here at TPU have lots of experience and hopefully will stop by soon with some suggestions.

FTR, £150 ~ $190 ~ €178


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 3, 2016)

I'd stay away from Logitech. I have the G930 and I have had nothing but problems with their drivers and features working correctly. To make it worse when I researched my issues I discovered tons of posts online from others having the same issues and this has been going on for a very long time with no driver fixes coming from Logitech. Mine are now sitting on the shelf and I use a Corsair set which work flawlessly. Though the Corsair are not wireless.


----------



## JayCan73 (Dec 3, 2016)

AFIK, only official sony headsets support 7.1 on ps3/4, but they're only capable of stereo on pc or other devices, though they do offer reasonable quality and performance for the price.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 3, 2016)

JayCan73 said:


> AFIK, only official sony headsets support 7.1 on ps3/4


Huh? Why would that be? There are certainly a lot of proprietary aspects to game consoles but sound through a headphone audio jack would be highly unlikely and something I have never hear of with any standard headphone jack. This would require the use of Sony made (or licensed by Sony) headphones only. And pretty sure that is not the case.


----------



## JayCan73 (Dec 3, 2016)

don't the sony headphones only do 7.1 over wireless dongle, from what i've seen after a quick check is that the ps4 will only do 7.1 through usb connected headsets wireless or otherwise, but yeah 7.1 is possible on more than just sony headsets


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 3, 2016)

How the audio gets from the console to the headsets does not matter. It can be via wireless or wired.


----------



## JayCan73 (Dec 3, 2016)

yeah, 7.1 only works over usb, not blutooth or through the controler, and needs a dongle for wireless


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 3, 2016)

I don't think we are on the same page. Where did you read that? And of course you need a dongle for wireless. If you mean through the PS/3 internal BT, that may be true. But that does not mean you cannot get 7.1 through a USB port and BT to the headphones.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087OZ5FG/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## LoWRiDeR82 (Dec 3, 2016)

From what i read the sony gold wireless work 7.1 over wireless at both pc and ps4. Can someone confirm or deny this providing a link or some proof? The only bad thing of those is that they are flimsy and the plastic breaks. The good news is that a platinum model was announced that will be metal. I might go for that


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 5, 2016)

Those Sony wireless 7.1 headsets are junk. They have good sound quality and perform well but the build quality is junk. I had the Elite Pulse or whatever. The one that cost over $150 and within 6 months the plastic broke on the band above each ear cup. They still worked but that pissed me right off. I take very good care of my headphones so this was unexpected.


----------



## LoWRiDeR82 (Dec 5, 2016)

In the end i got the steelseries 800


----------

